# Blues! Who loves Blues? =D



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

begin with foundation/concealers as u normally do





prep ur lids (i use sephora's fixing base. its AMAZING!!)





i use an average flat brush





and this teal colour from the Pop Beauty palette





apply colour to lids





use an angled brush





and this super hot (but sadly only available in Singapore currently) pigmented BLUE





apply to crease, as seen above





grab a bigger flatter brush





i used these 2 colours (dazzlelight n sunseed) for your highlight at the browbone










and blend





my fav drugstore brand pencil





line ur top lashline





curl ur lashes. u know i never realized till 2 yrs back, how much of a difference mascara can make!










add mascara





n fill in brows





i use Fab blush





and this shimmer blusher/highlighter by Jane.





i prep my lips with my yummy lipbalm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













i used this very pale neutralish colour (fashionpack)





and line ur waterline finally





*and we're done!! =D*








































thanks for viewing


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd kill for those lashes! thansk for the tut!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 6, 2007)

*WOW!!!!!!  This look is fu**ing amazing!!!!!!!  I just LOVE this! When I got to the first pic of you putting the teal on your lids, I actually said "WOW" aloud...it's SO vibrant! Now, I don't know if it's the base you used (you did say it was amazing), or if the eyeshadow is REALLY pigmented; or both, but I can't get over how nice the color came out! And the second blue you put on....OMG....gorgeous!  I'm not sure if my monitor is making these colors pop more, or if they really are that vibrant IRL, but either way it looks great! Nice job. Thanks so much for taking the time to do this look.  I usually don't do the super colorful looks, but this looks like one I would totally do.  Too bad I can't get ahold of that blue eyeshadow (although I suppose I could grab a couple of the C-Shock blue shadows).  And I like the teal in that Pop palette....Hmmm.....maybe I'll have to do some shopping so I can re-create this look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks a bunch for taking the time to show us this look...You look BEAUTIFUL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!*


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Aug 6, 2007)

omg your gorgeous and i love the blue it looks sOo pretty on you


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2007)

You look beautiful, and your lashes are amazing.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 6, 2007)

Your eyes are so amazing.  I wish that I could wear those colors.  I am too fair.  Those colors are so beautiful.  I am so jealous.


----------



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

*aww thank u guys so much!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yvettejeanine:* thanku so much doll! and its the BASE! trust me! its AMAZING! bt sadly i dont see it on the sephora site anymore. i do thankfully have em at a sephora counter here. ITs a total must have..honestly! and that 2nd blue is SUPER pigmented! REALLY gorgeous colours!!! sad its a local brand, id love for everyone to try em out too!


----------



## irae (Aug 6, 2007)

wooooooowwwww!!!!!!!!you looks pretty, I like your contact lents, I have a lightblue lents of the mark ELEGANCE.


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 6, 2007)

that is pretty, the eyecolors and the blush.  love fab!


----------



## M_O_O_N (Aug 6, 2007)

u look wonderfull, i liked the tut.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks lovely!


----------



## aeryss (Aug 6, 2007)

nice tut - and amazing colors. 
gaaah now i want black hair (once again, that happens every one or two month *ggg*)!


----------



## sulci (Aug 6, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## RoseLee (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice tutorial.... I love blue too!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 6, 2007)

Gorgeous!  Thanks for the tut


----------



## sassychix (Aug 6, 2007)

thanku dollls so much


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2007)

beautiful! you did an amazing job


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 7, 2007)

your eyelashes are killer!
<3


----------



## anjaok (Aug 7, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Pei (Aug 7, 2007)

*Sarah*, u know u rock!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 7, 2007)

*pei!* LOL thank u doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanku everyone


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 7, 2007)

this is so pretty


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Aug 7, 2007)

WOWZERS!!!! I love this.  These colors are just amazing!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Aug 7, 2007)

ok i MUST get that base...i hope they have it at my sephora b/c the colors are sooo vibrant and goregous!!


----------



## milamonster (Aug 7, 2007)

this is gorgeous! and i love the mehndi


----------



## sassychix (Aug 7, 2007)

thanku!


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 7, 2007)

*Fabulous!! *Your tutorials are amazing, this look suits you so well. Thank you! x


----------



## sassychix (Aug 7, 2007)

thanku


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 7, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and those are GREAT LASHES!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 8, 2007)

Those blues are soo stunning. And so are you


----------



## sassychix (Aug 8, 2007)

thanku dolls!


----------



## breathless (Aug 9, 2007)

gorgeous tut! thanks!


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 9, 2007)

your eyes look so hott in this!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 9, 2007)

thanku!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 11, 2007)

Whoa, that looks _so_ good! And you're hella pretty, girl.


----------



## sassychix (Aug 11, 2007)

thanku so much


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 12, 2007)

stunning tut sis..


----------



## sassychix (Aug 12, 2007)

thanku babe


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 13, 2007)

great tut...*loved* the colors...and you're gorgeous!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 13, 2007)

thanku so much


----------



## BlueRose (Aug 13, 2007)

great tut thanks


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 15, 2007)

This look is GORGEOUS! It tototally makes your eyes POP, amazing! Great tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks girl!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 15, 2007)

Beautiful, i love it


----------



## sassychix (Aug 16, 2007)

thanku!


----------



## meika79 (Aug 23, 2007)

Those colors are amazing!!!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow that look is hawt! Very nice job!


----------



## sugar-cookie (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow I love those two blues. That teal is especially gorgeous!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 25, 2007)

thanku so much


----------



## MACFreak (Aug 27, 2007)

u have some killer eyes gurl


----------



## belldandy13 (Aug 27, 2007)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 27, 2007)

thanku so much


----------



## Jayne (Aug 27, 2007)

gorgeous look!! and perfectly done!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 29, 2007)

thanku!


----------



## elizabethhoye (Aug 30, 2007)

I need Fab.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Aug 30, 2007)

I love blues so much and this tutorial is amazing!  The colors work so well with your hair and skin color!  I am so impressed with it.  Usually when I try to work with my blues, I end up looking somewhat fairy-ish, but you look amazing (again)!

Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## sassychix (Aug 31, 2007)

aww thank u doll


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

You always look amazing! Fantastic tutorial!


----------



## rebekah (Sep 3, 2007)

great job but might i suggest that you do not need anywhere near that much concealer under your eyes!! just a few dabs would be fine i'm sure because if you look at the end result it looks like you have big white circles under your eyes almost.

use the concealer to even out the color of your under eyes, not to necessarily erase it. 

just a suggestion.


----------



## sassychix (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks doll bt u REALLy have no idea how bad my dark circles are
its cuz i conceal them very well, thats why most ppl think "its not that bad"


----------



## sassygirl224 (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 

 
_great job but might i suggest that you do not need anywhere near that much concealer under your eyes!! just a few dabs would be fine i'm sure because if you look at the end result it looks like you have big white circles under your eyes almost.

use the concealer to even out the color of your under eyes, not to necessarily erase it. 

just a suggestion._

 
i dont think it looks like she has big white circles. her eyes look more bright and awake

sassychix, you are unbelievably gorgeous!!!  i love ur black hair and light skin. i want to dye my hair black, its naturally dk brown almost black, but not like that. this tut is amazing!!!


----------



## sassychix (Sep 5, 2007)

ur way too sweet sassy! thanku


----------



## WhippedCrm (Oct 25, 2007)

simply gorgeous!!


----------



## sassychix (Oct 25, 2007)

thanku


----------



## nunu (Oct 25, 2007)

you are gorgeous!


----------



## sassychix (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanku


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 6, 2007)

I love the colors so much~!


----------



## satindoll (Nov 8, 2007)

wow...you are speechlessly stunning!


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW! I love this tut! Thanks for taking the time to post it. Im definetly gonna try it. Super gorgeous! and I love your eyes!


----------

